# What are your best shots of 2018?



## cervantes (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi!

Every year in January I like to review my photographic progress of the last year via assembling a list of my 10 best shots of the previous year. If you're interested you can see some here: http://www.focrates.com/gallery/000_Best_of_Galleries/best_of_2018.html

I'd be excited to see your best images of 2018!

Best wishes and a photographically successful 2019!


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi Ben! 
Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures. 
Personally I would have set your #8 (Ponte 25 de Abril) at least on #2 but it's always about taste. 
Thanks again.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 30, 2019)

A Detroit skyline pano from about 18 photos and a buck looking into the setting sun.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

cervantes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Every year in January I like to review my photographic progress of the last year via assembling a list of my 10 best shots of the previous year. If you're interested you can see some here: http://www.focrates.com/gallery/000_Best_of_Galleries/best_of_2018.html
> 
> ...



Great shots!


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

AaronT said:


> A Detroit skyline pano from about 18 photos and a buck looking into the setting sun.



Awesome. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 30, 2019)

Click said:


> Awesome. Beautiful pictures.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ryanchapman (Feb 5, 2019)

AaronT said:


> View attachment 182916


Unbelievable shot. I can't believe my eyes.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2019)

So I am out in the canoe and notice the loons. I paddle a wide arc around them to get upwind and the light from behind, let myself drift towards them, and get the camera ready. They kept diving and surfacing and then this one popped up close enough to me to get this picture with the water still dripping off of it's head.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 5, 2019)

ryanchapman said:


> Unbelievable shot. I can't believe my eyes.


Thanks Ryan. The buck was looking at the sun at just the right angle so you could see light in his left nostril coming through the membrane in the nose. A combination of luck and taking a lot of photos.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 5, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> View attachment 182993


A great shot Don!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Don. Well done.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 9, 2019)

its mine by joseph kelly, on Flickr is one of my best wildlife from 2018


----------



## AaronT (Feb 9, 2019)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> its mine by joseph kelly, on Flickr is one of my best wildlife from 2018


Nice shot Joseph!


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nice shot, Joseph.


----------



## clippingsolutions (Mar 12, 2019)

WOW! All captures were great. I was enjoying everyone's pictures


----------



## ejenner (Mar 15, 2019)

Not my most popular shot, but I printed this 16x24 and it has become one of my favorites.



Torreys (L) and Grays (R) peaks from just below Grizzly peak, Loveland Pass, CO. by Edward Jenner, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Edward.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 23, 2019)

cervantes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Every year in January I like to review my photographic progress of the last year via assembling a list of my 10 best shots of the previous year. If you're interested you can see some here: http://www.focrates.com/gallery/000_Best_of_Galleries/best_of_2018.html
> 
> ...


These are all great; I like it.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 23, 2019)

The year before, 2017, was my most productive photo year yet, with some of my all-time favorite shots from trips to Austria and Monument Valley. 2019 is starting off well with two trips in a row to Grand Canyon for snowstorms and another Europe trip (Germany, France, Switzerland). By contrast, 2018 produced few great photos. My two big trips were kind of a bust. (Too long to go into the reasons other than to say Yellowstone is overrated in my opinion). Anyway here are two of the few keepers of the year: a spring shot from my local Arizona Sonora Desert Museum and a fall shot from Hayden Valley in Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2019)

I really like the second picture. Well done, Fred.


----------



## govindvkumar (Jun 11, 2019)

Sharing few of my favourites from 2018:


----------

